# Hunt Magnetic Couplings



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

anyone tried these ??
they -seem- to rely on magnetic attraction only, no physical hookup at all ... just a couple of magnets, very small ??


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Are you playing with those wooden Thomas cars again.....? :laugh:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> Are you playing with those wooden Thomas cars again.....? :laugh:



nope, don't have any ...
is that what those couplers were designed for ??
no idea really, just found them over on a uk site ??


----------

